# Kage on a Toolcat?



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I am thinking of putting an 8' Kage plow on my Toolcat this year. Mostly used on smaller parking lots and curb clean up. Has anyone run a Kage setup on their Toolcat? The Kage salesman I talked to said it cannot handle an 8'. I don't think there would be a problem. Just looking for any real experience with this combo if any.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I ran a friends last year because he broke his foot, it handled the kage just fine. The only thing to be careful of is hooking and unhooking as the kage weighs too much to tip it back.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Truck snow tires and fill the dump box full of gravel before winter and it will serve you very well.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Why did he think it wouldn't handle it?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I already have truck tires on it and plan on putting about 1750 pounds of bagged rock salt in the back for extra weight and a salt spreader in the hitch. He thought it was too heavy and wouldn't be able to lift it. Figured it would stick out too far. Wanting to make sure it will lift it well enough to stack snow.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Buddhaman;1336797 said:


> I already have truck tires on it and plan on putting about 1750 pounds of bagged rock salt in the back for extra weight and a salt spreader in the hitch. He thought it was too heavy and wouldn't be able to lift it. Figured it would stick out too far. Wanting to make sure it will lift it well enough to stack snow.


Then he needs to learn his machines.

Rated at 1500#'s.

Able to lift over 2000#'s with little to no problem.

Only slight issue is not enough ballast\counterweight (which you have covered) or the ability to roll it back which is the real limitation on the TC's lifting ability.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

SNOWLORD or dfd9, do either of you have a Toolcat?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Buddhaman;1337033 said:


> SNOWLORD or dfd9, do either of you have a Toolcat?


Yeas a D series.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

I just ordered one for my TC on Wednesday. The salesman said that it would do just fine with an 8.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

I need to put my ballast in the back. I think it will do great.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

dr.lawn21, have you had a chance to use your toolcat with the Kage yet? If so how did it work out? Possibly going to pull the trigger on one in the next few days.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

We are using a 10 foot arctic sectional on a tool cat and the thing is awesome! No issues at all pushing, and it will move a mountain of snow!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

jbutch83;1405491 said:


> We are using a 10 foot arctic sectional on a tool cat and the thing is awesome! No issues at all pushing, and it will move a mountain of snow!


Hmmm, you don't say, John. You get a little the other day?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Snowlord has had one running the past few winters.......


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

dfd9;1405563 said:


> Hmmm, you don't say, John. You get a little the other day?


About 4-5 inches all together, just depends on how much got blown all over the place! 40MPH winds were pretty wicked!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We tried to run a 6ft, backdrag pro-tech on a toolcat, it wouldn't roll far enough forward to actually back drag.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I purchased a 8' and received a couple days ago. We had a storm that dropped about 4". It worked good but starts to run out of power on longer runs. I just took smaller bites. It does have a very hard time picking it up when rolling the box attachment on. It has to be as low as possible and driving backwards to help the boom curl back up. It does make me nervous to have that much weight hang off the front that far. This thing is built tough as hell. Just wish it had a shorter pivot beam.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah that seems to be the biggest downfall of the system, that fact that box sits out way too far in front of the machine, which may be more of a problem on a TC than a skid. The pivot beam could be shorter though.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I contacted Kage and they swapped the pivot frame out with a shorter one. Big difference, much better. Still a lot of weight far out front but better. This thing is definitely built heavy duty.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Did they do that free of charge? Doesn't that require new angle cylinders and everything?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

They did that free of charge. I took it to the shop and they did it for me. It does not require any new parts besides the pivot frame. Uses the original cylinders.


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

*hellion*

Now that you have used the toolcat with the 8' kage for some time, what is your experience and thoughts. I'm seriously thinking of doing same toolcat with 6' or 8' kage. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I like it. 8' is a bit heavy for it. I keep weight in the back and it's fine though. No long runs. I use it for smaller lots and for cleaning up edges for the bigger stuff. It will out work a truck easy.


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

Buddhaman;1825403 said:


> I like it. 8' is a bit heavy for it. I keep weight in the back and it's fine though. No long runs. I use it for smaller lots and for cleaning up edges for the bigger stuff. It will out work a truck easy.


I'm now considering a T650 bobcat for more capacity. We need to push and store snow over grassy areas because of limited space in parking lots. Probably more chances to help pay for itself off season also.


----------

